# Advice about our Last frostie.



## Jeco83 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm gradually picking myself up after our latest bfn and am looking for a little advice.
We have one frozen embryo left which is a 3 day 6 cell grade 2. 
We haven't had any success from any of our day 3 embryos and we have now decided to change to a clinic that will do blastocyst transfers and which has better technology for male infertility. My gut feeling is that our embryos are arresting after day 3 
But I can't help wondering if that last little frozen embryo could work and feel guilty for turning my back on it, but if its a another bfn then its wasted time and money that could of been spent on a fresh cycle. 

I'm just looking for advice  as to what people would do if they are in our situation.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Take it with you to the new lab and see what they say.....


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Jeco   have you considered further testing on your OH ? At the very least a defrag test would give you & your clinic more info. There is also the FISH test. Not sure whereabouts you are but both these tests are done by The Doctors Laboratory in London. It would also be worth him taking extra supplements to improve quality, although this can take at least three months to take effect. If his results are poor then you should feel no guilt at all for leaving your last embie  
xx


----------



## Jeco83 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks  for the suggestion Teeinparis but we will probably have to go abroad for our next cycle so won't be practical to move the embryo.

Bundles - thanks for your reply. we are in Exeter, we haven't had any further tests on my husbands sperm but he has been on loads of supplements which he has been taking for the last 3 months. We briefly looked into the defrag test but we we're put off by the cost and there's not much they can do if  the results are bad is there? Not heard of the FISH test so will google that! 
I wish we knew more about male infertility before we started our treatment as I feel we have wasted our go on the NHS by choosing a clinic that doesn't do many blastocyst transfers and doesn't have IMSI available.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Jeco just wanted to reply as my identical twin boys were from a 3 day transfer and by everything I've read identical twins are thought to result from a "dying" embryo, just want to tell you they are anything but dying  so I would say put your embryo back and if it doesn't work out at least you have no regrets and can move forward with no baggage in your mind x


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Jeco,

Are you at PCRM in Exeter?

Riley x


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Jeco, hope you don't mind me barging in in your thread but I just wanted to offer a word about blastocysts... We have cycled at SWCRM (plymouth) and down there they rarely do blastocyst transfer... The reason is (and is possibly the same in exeter) that for NHS funded patients they only do three day transfers. (I don't know why). We have been self funded for both of our cycles... For our first cycle we only had three embryos so we had two transferred at day 2 (and my little boy was born 9 months later). This cycle we got 20 eggs and 22embryos. They were much happier to go to blastocyst becasue their 'cut off' is 4 or more strong embryos at day three. However, we panicked and still opted for a three day transfer (instead of going to blast). That three day transfer gave me my BFP this week.

Anyway, I am waffling... If you have a follow up appt with Exeter, it might be asking them further about their blastocyst transfers... In particular if you were a privately funded patient. 

Very best of luck with your cycle x 
Fom mrs F, a fellow devon lass x


----------



## Jeco83 (Jul 26, 2014)

Blondie- thanks for sharing for experience I love a good success story. 

Riley- yes we are at PCRM are you there as well?  

Mrs_F - I think Exeter will do a blastocyst transfer if I were to push for it but they have been honest and said they don't have as good incubators as some other clinics that do blasto transfers. We have had to pay for one FET and a gentle cycle IVF which has cost over £4000. A full fresh cycle at Exeter is around £5000 which is why we are thinking of going abroad. 

From what I understand sperm DNA kicks is after 3 days and as my husbands sperm is very poor quality so I am worried that this is whats happening and  they are just arresting after day 3. I could be wrong but so far we've transferred 5 embryos and they have all resulted in BFN.  Its so hard to know what to do.


----------



## Jeco83 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mrs_F - forgot to say congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya

I would be inclined to use the last little guy. My niece was the result of the "runt" of a three day batch - average at best . My brother and his wife recently changed clinic and the new consultant was amazed when looking at the notes that on their third transfer from the batch this is the one that actually took!! 

Also frozen cycles can be easier on your body - I have only gotten pregnant from FETs.

Boggler


----------



## Jeco83 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Boggler,

Thanks for replying. Do you mind me asking if you did medicated or natural FETs? Exeter are very reluctant to do natural FET which is another thing that puts me off, I'd hate do go through the whole down regulation and then get to transfer and it didn't thaw successfully. 
My husband is dead against using this last one and I was too but I keep changing my mind! I'm too scared to push for it incase it doesn't work again and I would be all my fault.


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya

I have only done medicated fets - I suppose my theory is that my body can't manage to get pregnant naturally so it needs all the help it can get! (Unexplained)

I don't find the  dr to bad  and just go about  stuff as normal but I do understand the fear that the embryo won't survive the thaw. 

When I went to my consultant after my last failed fresh cycle I was like what are we going to try that's different because I don't want to fail again. He was like why are you talking about failure - you have 1 baby from your first egg retreival (4 transfers)and two embryos left from your second . If that batch fails come back . It didn't so in his opinion two egg retrievals two pregnancies!!

Boggler


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeco just so you know my fresh cycle abroad (FET's are incl) was 7k! I had a natural FET which have to say I loved!


----------



## Jeco83 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and advice. I'm still undecided but will have to have a good think about it. Wish I had a crystal ball!


----------

